# Favorite dogs on GSD.com..other than your own



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I was wondering who's your favorite dog on this site other than your own?

mine are:
Wolfiesmom's Wolfie
GSDBESTK9's Cisco
Kzoopa's Shasta
Sigurd's mom's Sigurd
APBTLove's J

so who are yours...


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

All the dogs are awesome, of course, but Melina's Koda comes to mind, along with Wolfie, Stosh and KZoppa's Shasta (she has such a cool name!).


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> KZoppa's Shasta (she has such a cool name!).


haha.

I forgot Stosh!! how could I do that!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Stosh!!

I like everyone's dog on here, I really don't have a favorite.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

the little brown guy (Ozzy?) that takes cute pictures! i don't know the owners username haha. and wolfie's cute stories


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

King&Skylar said:


> the little brown guy (Ozzy?) that takes cute pictures! i don't know the owners username haha. and wolfie's cute stories


Konoshi? I think I spelled it wrong


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Impossible to pick any one of them so I'm going with Ozzy too. I mean really, do dogs get any cuter than Ozzy??


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ozzy is just a ball of cuteness!!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> Konoshi? I think I spelled it wrong


that's the one haha, he's such a cutie and sounds like the owner did an awesome job training him.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> Konoshi? I think I spelled it wrong


Konotoshi?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Rocco and Rosa.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I love Jakodacd oa's black dog in her profile pic. Don't know the dog's name, but love love love the look of that dog!!

And of course Ozzy because he is the cutest chocolate pom I have ever seen


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Konotoshi?


i think that's spelled right


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like all of them. Each one has qualities that I'd really love to bring into my house. But LaRen's Sinister seems to be a dog that would really fit into my goofy pack! A great sense of humor is all that is needed to slid right in.....


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

Smithie86's Frodo and Griff and KleinenHain's Max! These are impressive dogs that I have seen in action!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We love wolfie!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

My favorites are Sigurd, Trent (Rei's dog), and Ozzy.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

No favorite here...love everyone's dogs!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I like all and hearing about the different dogs, situations and personalities.

It is hard when you are lucky to see some of the dogs in person, because then there is more of a personal connection to them.


----------



## lrandf (Nov 3, 2009)

Love all of them but my favorites are:

Whiteshepherd's Harley & Annie
Wolfiesmom's Wolfie
LaRen's Sinister
and Konotoshi's Ozzy


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

That Nikon is quite the looker.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I love keeping up with so many, like Shasta and Abby for all their antics, and Karma because of the way she's gotten into the heart of her owner KidKhmer, Puppelito Vom Beast is a riot and of course Ozzy! I love the pictures that JakeR posts, they're gorgeous. I'll have to try and post some pictures of Stosh for his fans!!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I love keeping up with so many, like Shasta and Abby for all their antics, and Karma because of the way she's gotten into the heart of her owner KidKhmer, Puppelito Vom Beast is a riot and of course Ozzy! I love the pictures that JakeR posts, they're gorgeous. I'll have to try and post some pictures of Stosh for his fans!!


YAY Stosh pictures!!!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> YAY Stosh pictures!!!!! :happyboogie:


What she said!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Let's face it.....lil Hershey colored Ozzy, is too cute! 
But I also really like the "head piece" of Chris Wild's avatar.
*love the sables!*
Robin


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Mine is MRL's Bretta. Oh so beautiful!!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> All the dogs are awesome, of course, but Melina's Koda comes to mind, along with Wolfie, Stosh and KZoppa's Shasta (she has such a cool name!).


  Aww. I love my Koda, too, of course! I'm glad others appreciate him. I, too, love all the other dogs on here, but the ones that immediately popped into my head:


1. Michelleans' Dena - Gorgeous!

2. Wolfie - I love Wolfie stories.

3. Momto3k9's Thor - Handsome boy and shares a similar story to my Koda with the Heartworm.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I guess my favorite vote goes to GSDBESTK9's girl, Gala (aka The General).


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ozzy and Wolfie have pretty big fan clubs!


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Whenever I come here I always check for the latest
Wolfie antics and also check on the latest on Stosh.

And since getting Abby I seem to be checking out a lot
of pictures of other girl dogs. Wonder how that happened?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh wow definitely a toughy as everyone has such great dogs! I have to say my Shasta's long coated twin Shasta lol. I LOVE Gala. She's such a gorgeous dog! DEFINITELY Ozzy. Wolfie. good lord there are just too many. Stosh. i think the list could just go on and on. Everyone has some great dogs its hard to choose favorites.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> I have to say my Shasta's long coated twin Shasta lol. I LOVE Gala. She's such a gorgeous dog!


You mean your Shasta's long-coated, _evil_ twin!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> You mean your Shasta's long-coated, _evil_ twin!


 
lol evil only cuz she's bigger. which reminds me, i need to weigh the little monster.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

selzer said:


> Rocco and Rosa.


Thank you Selzer!  I didn't expect to see anyone mention one of my dogs!


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

OllieGSD's Ollie.
Jaggirl47's Leyna.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Boy, that is a hard question. I love them all, everyone has such beautiful dogs and such different personalities. I do love to hear Wolfie stories, he is such a joker! And of course Ozzy the lil chocolate puffball is to cute for words.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love alot of the dogs on here, sorry if I dont remember who's dog belongs to who but I like Aslan and Akbar (sp)

I love love love 

Bianca~ Molly Moo and her adorable floppy ears :wub:

ChicagoJosh~ Cody is extremely handsome :wub:

Lilie~ I love Hondo, I enjoy his stories and he is a good looking boy :wub:

Ace_88~ Flaekja is one of the most unique and beautiful dogs I have ever seen :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I got as far as changing the avatar picture to one of Stosh from last month, before he got shot!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love all of the dogs on here. I will have to say that hubby, who only hears the different stories from me, always asks about how Stosh is doing, and he loves the story about Shadow getting a bite out of the robbers that broke into her house.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

SchDDR said:


> OllieGSD's Ollie.
> Jaggirl47's Leyna.


I suppose I should elaborate.

Ollie broke my finger during bitework. I love that dog, she's so sweet, but don't get between her and a tug, lol.

Leyna just yesterday tried to eat my face. Such a mouthy, drivey pup. Gotta love it.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My favorite has to be Bianca, with her sweet face and soft ears.


----------



## JonnyRico (Sep 21, 2010)

A lot of great looking dogs here... but my fave...

GSDAlphaMom's Moses. (don't tell Kali... she'll get jealous )


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> All the dogs are awesome, of course, but Melina's Koda comes to mind, along with Wolfie, Stosh and KZoppa's Shasta (she has such a cool name!).


I don't have everyone else's GSD on here imprinted in my brain, so I just looked for your Shasta and remembered exactly who she is and how _beautiful_ she is! I need to add her to my list.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

So many it's hard to choose! I do think Moses is just gorgeous. I also love the puppy pics of Zackary (little white pup).


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Melina said:


> I don't have everyone else's GSD on here imprinted in my brain, so I just looked for your Shasta and remembered exactly who she is and how _beautiful_ she is! I need to add her to my list.


Aw, thanks, Melina! She's my pretty, naughty girl!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Melina said:


> 1. Michelleans' Dena - Gorgeous!


Ditto! I adore all the LCs, (including Koda and Shasta, and Michelle's Jake) but her Dena holds a special place for me because she was named after our dear departed Dena. :wub: Rosa and her brother Rocco are also favs of mine.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Rosa and her brother Rocco are also favs of mine.


Changed my avatar back to Rosa for you and Selzer.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I LOVE that picture of the little muppet!!!! :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I also thought of Enya so much, such a love story and so heartbreaking when she died. Tell your husband that today is Stosh's first birthday!! And he made it!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Ozzy (Konotashi)!!! and MollyMoo (Bianca)


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

I love them all, but I do have to be honest and say i do have my fav's and the avatar pics that really stick out are....

Wolfie (love wolfie stories)
Stosh
Cassidy's moms dogs (Keffer, Halo, Dena. hope I got that right)
Lilli (love the eyes in her avatar)
Bianca's Molly (same reason as above)
Kidkhmer- Karma
Dodger - he always looks happy 
Shasta- Kzoppa and Paulag1955 both of them (love their name to )
Jack (aka King?) can't recall the owner name, he was a rescuce that was going to go to Kzoppa but didn't.
Hmm sure I've forgotten a few.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I LOVE that picture of the little muppet!!!! :wub:


Me, too! Anyone who can look at that photo and not melt should check and make sure their heart's sill beating!


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

I love the wolfie stories (he has got a lot of personality), and Ozzy (just so cute), and Sin, oh, and Stosh...y'all all just have gorgeous dogs :wub:


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I truly haven't seen any dogs here I don't like. A lot of beautiful animals!

I think it's funny that Ozzy, the non-GSD, is so popular! He's definately one of my favorites too. His mom takes great pictures & he's so photogenic.

I know Onyx'girl's Karlo in person and he's a very handsome guy, has a serious side and a silly side, and has taught my pup a lot.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, and that dog from Iceland, I forget her name, starts with an F- not a gsd but a gorgeous dog. An Icelandic shepherd I think it is. So many beautiful dogs that link us together


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Shadow's mum said:


> Dodger - he always looks happy


aww someone loves my monster :wub:


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Oh, and that dog from Iceland, I forget her name, starts with an F- not a gsd but a gorgeous dog. An Icelandic shepherd I think it is. So many beautiful dogs that link us together


oh the icelandic shepherd/Border Collie mix I think that's right? that dog is gorgeous!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> oh the icelandic shepherd/Border Collie mix I think that's right? that dog is gorgeous!!


I love that dog, too! I think her name is Flaekja or something like that. I think the a and the e might be stuck together or something. I can't quite remember.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> I love that dog, too! I think her name is Flaekja or something like that. I think the a and the e might be stuck together or something. I can't quite remember.


I don't care how her name is spelled she is one pretty dog lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good_Karma said:


> Thank you Selzer!  I didn't expect to see anyone mention one of my dogs!


Are you kidding me? We watched Rosa and Rocco grow up. In fact, on the other site, I have in my watched groups two threads, Rosa's and Rocco's. They make me smile. 

Thanks for the avatar! American Muppet Dog!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Can't forget about Stark. I'm surprised no ones mentioned him yet.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Danielle, I stopped posting pictures on this site and stories so it made me happy to hear him mentioned 

Of course, I absolutely love Frag the Sweetheart and insist on meeting him some day :wub: He is one of my favorites anywhere!

Rosa and Rosco, who does NOT love those two? I am heads over heels in love with them, and have been ever since they were puppies!! 

Stark the Handsome Man, gorgeous and so well behaved, I always enjoy hearing about him and seeing pictures. Love Stark.

Of course there are so many more dogs on the list, just wanted to talk about the most recently mentioned


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow! Ozzy's got a fan club, lol! 

I gotta say, my favorite dogs are Stark, both of the Shatsas, Flajaeka...?? (I KNOW I slaughtered her name), Hondo, and Wolfie.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I can't pick just one. There are so many dogs I "know" and I don't have time to get to know everyone. Sorry. There isn't one dog I don't like. I did not see anyone mention Ike (Jason L) I have really enjoyed seeing him grow up and progress into a fine young GSD Kangaroo


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Konotashi said:


> Wow! Ozzy's got a fan club, lol!


Lol... What's it like to have the most popular dog on a german shepherd enthusiast website and not own a german shepherd? 

Jk though... i'm a fan of ozzy too. There's just something about that little guy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shadow's mum said:


> I love them all, but I do have to be honest and say i do have my fav's and the avatar pics that really stick out are....
> 
> Wolfie (love wolfie stories)
> Stosh
> ...


 
OH! yup definitely Jack. He is such a good looking dog. And he was so sweet!!!! I'm a sucker for the darker colored dogs and boy Jack has some awesome coloring! haha i'll have to tell Robert about this thread!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Lol mine should say Hondo not lilli ha ha ha lol lilli is cool to though lol


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I think it's pretty funny that the most popular dog on a GSD website is a tiny little Pomeranian. You go Ozzy!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow people like Miss Molly Moo with the floppy ears!!!!!  Thank you so much even though it's not like I had anything to do with what she looks like hehehe! I won't tell her though as she might grow a huge head...with her little frame that would be a sight to behold :rofl: My girl weighed in today at a HUGE 25.8 KGS/56 pounds!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Too many to list...I love all the pics and stories that everyone shares!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Shadow's mum said:


> Lol mine should say Hondo not lilli ha ha ha lol lilli is cool to though lol


I got what you meant!  I spend so much of my time attempting to distract Hondo _before _he sees a distraction, I found myself standing outside my building at work with a co-worker and I jumped when I saw a squirrel run into the street. Now everyone at work walks by my desk hollering "Squirrel!"


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I love alot of the dogs on here, sorry if I dont remember who's dog belongs to who but I like Aslan and Akbar (sp)
> 
> I love love love
> 
> ...


I would like to add

Narysdad~ Ghost!! I LOVE him :wub:

Kelly's Buddy~ Kelly is absolutely beautiful :wub:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

LaRen616 said:


> I would like to add
> 
> Narysdad~ Ghost!! I LOVE him :wub:


Chuck has some very good looking dogs too. There really are a lot of good looking dogs on this website.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Chuck has some very good looking dogs too. There really are a lot of good looking dogs on this website.


Yes, I know, he is my future breeder! I love him and all of his dogs! :wub:


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

That would have to be Lynn P's Dante. I was able to see him at the regionals helping out as the dummy dog, and I just fell in love with him. I hope she lets us know when she is going to trial him, so I can go watch.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Aww.. Stark sends his love to his fans.. 

I have so many favorites that there is no way I can list them all... I guess the ones I have "known" for awhile have a special place in my heart.

Lynn_P's Laos.... absolutely love him.
Jane's Karlo, Kacie and Onyx
Chris & Tim's crew (yes, the whole pack but I especially love Raven and Kaiser)
Rosa and Rocco of course
Miss Molly
Bretta Lee and Glory B

Those are the ones on the top of my head that I can think of right now.. but there are SO MANY more..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Dante, he is amazing! I think Karlo channels his genetics perfectly! Thanks Elisabeth for adding my pack to your fav's. Stark is a gorgeous boy who is favored where ever he goes! The last set of shots you shared shows his maturity, he is really coming into his own 
My favorite who never posts here anymore is the "Thug" AKA Luke...I fell in love with that dog when I first joined this place!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/132173-thug.html
I am priveleged to know Panzer and he is an awesome red sable that loves to relocate sticks on hikes. His eyeliner along with his coloring make him just a stunner!
Another is Wanda's Max and the one lately that I love to see is Johnsonhaus's Carlos~ Love bi-colors. 
As others have posted, there are so many here that are loved, glad it can be shared!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> My favorite who never posts here anymore is the "Thug" AKA Luke...I fell in love with that dog when I first joined this place!
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/132173-thug.html


WOW!! That is one awesome looking dog!!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gotta say, I'm a big Nikon fan :wub:.

There's a few others I liked, but they've moved to the other forum since the switch in owners or stopped posting altogether.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Ooooh... How could I forget the wild kangaroo!!!! 

So sorrrrrrrrry Ike!

Ike, Dottie (love that little spitfire and always enjoy watching her videos!) and of course sweet, innocent, Obie!

Coke, Kenya, Nikon and little Pan are of course front runners too.. 

Keefer and Halo are two others that I always manage to keep up to date on!

Sage, aka Master of the head tilt and Trent... gorgeous boy!

See... I knew there would be others I forgot.. oooh.. and Max, Gala and the crew... too many to name!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Shortly after I joined a group of members were helping another member during a difficult time. I think it was this community at its best...

Grimm AKA the doofinator :wub:


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

cassidys mom- halo and keefer my all time favorite dogs i have EVER seen <333 i want them so much <33
paulag1955- shasta!! i loveee that dog ^^
laRen- sinister!! beautiful dog 
wolfies mom-wolfie!! theres the dog i want <33


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

ohhh!!! and sagelfn- i love sage!!!! must not forget him <33


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> Shortly after I joined a group of members were helping another member during a difficult time. I think it was this community at its best...
> 
> Grimm AKA the doofinator :wub:


How can I forget Patti's Grimm! Oh, yes the Doofinator shouldn't even be considered "one of" he should be considered "THE FAVORITE"!

Come on! The head wrinkles alone qualify him for that!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There is a very sad little red sable malaroo here next to me. He just can't believe that he has gone from a forum favorite to a nobody, all in a little less than a year. :teary:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG!!

Rafi!!!

See, I told you all I would forget... it's impossible to name everyone of my favorites!

Rafi is definitely a favorite of mine as well!

Okay, I give up... I have too many favorites... too many to remember and list that's for sure!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Does anyone remember a little long haired puppy named Pike? The member who had that puppy posted a bunch of pictures for a couple months and then disappeared. 

That was without a doubt one of the cutest puppies i've ever seen. I'd like to see what he looks like now if she ever came back.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes! I remember Pike, I think he also had an older female as well... 

Oh.. and I just wanted to add... I can't forget about the honourary spotted GSD's Sydney and Shane! And of course our dancing girl Risa! 

Lexi, Kato and Troy too!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, and of course Lucy!

I thought I put her in my original post! I went and re-read and didn't see her name! And, I should mention that we haven't seen many photo's of that beauty in awhile... hint, hint.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm embarrassed to say, but I don't have a camera! That's why I don't post a lot of pictures. I've got my iphone 4, but the quality isn't that good. 

Once spring time comes around, I'll start posting some more pictures. With the hours I work, I only get a couple hours of daylight this time of year anyway. My next purchase will definitely be a camera to start taking some more pictures.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmmm too late to edit my previous post.

I'm trying to remember names, but I dug around and my favorites that I can remember are(or were, if they are no longer on this site): Nikon, Rügen, Siren, Mauser, Halo, and Grimm. 

I remember most of these dogs from when they were just puppies.* :wub:
*


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Impossible to choose. Each time I am about to choose one, 2 others come to mind.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> Mine is MRL's Bretta. Oh so beautiful!!


Well, aren't Wildo and elisabeth_00117 the most wonderful members on this board! Great taste in dogs!!!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow ! So many beautiful animals on this site ! 
My choice: Any of AlphaMom's dogs
Stosh
And of coarse The OZZY


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Just a thought: If everyone attached an album to their ID/Avatar it would be easy to maintain and we wouldn't have to go searching through posts to see past pictures.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Just a thought: If everyone attached an album to their ID/Avatar it would be easy to maintain and we wouldn't have to go searching through posts to see past pictures.


That's a good idea! My dogs picture is my avatar though lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mine too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Some of us don't post pics here because we don't want the board to "own them" after putting them up here.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I love whichever dog I am looking at or reading about at the time... 

But there are a few that have made enough of an impression to remember or because I have met them in person... (Sorry if I spell anyone's name wrong or match the wrong dog and owner.)

-Jason's Ike
-Patti's Doofinator
-Laurie's Mauser
-Lies' Nikon and of course Pan and Coke too
-Triton's Harley
-Castlemaid's Griffin
-Jane's Karlo
-Wild's Kaiser, Wulfie, and Jazzie (I like them all, but I am partial to the boys and that Jazzie girl is something else!)
- Elizabeth's Stark
-lesslis's Tebow (She doesn't post much but we train with them. He is a sweetie)
-And of course we can't forget Wayne's new little addition, Indy
-Dinahmyte's Eris is pretty cool too

I am sure I am forgetting some.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I think my new favorite will be Mrs. K's Judge!!! Can't wait to see more pics of him.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

The ones that stand out for me are Nikon, GloryB (love the videos) and I
Ike. All of these owners are the exceptional ones. The time, effort and love that they put into their dogs show every time they post. 

The fact that these dogs are stunning just tops it off.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, Judge! What a gorgeous pup. And I just love your avatar picture, it cracks me up every time I see it


----------



## Brown314 (Jun 18, 2010)

I would have to say Wolfie and all of Black Puppy's crew.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Brown, you have a dutchie and you aren't sharing the love? Come on, a baby even...give us some pics or antics...Axel will be the next favorite here!!


----------



## Brown314 (Jun 18, 2010)

Haha...he wont stand still for a camera at all.....

Funny story, I had a camera two weeks ago, thank god it was a disposable one...and he was sniffing the camera while I was taking pictures then all of a sudden he just jumps up and grabs the camera from me, took me 45 minutes to catch him.....lol.

BTW check the picture section in a little bit, I have some new ones Ill put up.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well Madix's mom will be happy to share Dutch stories with you, hers is full of beans too!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I love alot of the dogs on here, sorry if I dont remember who's dog belongs to who but I like Aslan and Akbar (sp)
> 
> I love love love
> 
> ...


AND



LaRen616 said:


> I would like to add
> 
> Narysdad~ Ghost!! I LOVE him :wub:
> 
> Kelly's Buddy~ Kelly is absolutely beautiful :wub:


AND

I would like to add my new, absolute favorite GSD on this forum besides my own......

Liesje~ Pan, the most beautiful GSD I have ever seen. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Well Madix's mom will be happy to share Dutch stories with you, hers is full of beans too!


Well he's certainly full of....something 

I have never had as much enjoyment raising a dog as I have with this one - he keeps me on my toes and keeps me laughing that is for sure!!

Mine is a huge poser though, he loves the camera 

ETA: I forgot - I love to see photos of Lies' Pan - actually I also love to see him in person! 

Onyx'girl's Karlo is one of my faves, but I also love to see him in person, he's such a love, with the BIGGEST noggin' I've ever seen lol. 

There's a super muscular dog, J, that I saw pics of but don't remember the user name - I know it has something to do with pit's though b/c I'm a pittie fan and that sticks in my head. 

Any and all puppy photos are loved of course! I also love the agility videos!

I like Jason's videos - they've been great when I don't understand some fine-tuning thing I am trying to do with Madix. 

I'm not really a small dog fan, but Ozzy has surely stolen my heart


----------

